# is shifting to vista worth it?for gaming?



## entrana (Sep 5, 2007)

is it?


----------



## iMav (Sep 5, 2007)

not now ... wait for sp1 ... and dx 10.1


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Sep 5, 2007)

as of now...its not at all worthy..


----------



## entrana (Sep 5, 2007)

hmm but i dont think i shud go cuz im buying 8800gts which supports only 10 and not 10.1, so i think there wont be a point but since 10.1 is software i think upgrades would be launced to support 10.1 lets just see


----------



## azzu (Sep 6, 2007)

ill wait up to march thats the perfect time to go for vista in my view ( coz my Xams will be over then   )


----------



## entrana (Sep 6, 2007)

dude even thou ur getting it its not worth it


----------



## aryayush (Sep 6, 2007)

I think I'd read somewhere on this forum itself that DirectX 10.1 will be incompatible or something with DirectX 10 cards. Please clear this point out with someone before investing in the card...

(I may be wrong, of course.)


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 6, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> is it?



Since you are buying a DirectX 10 graphics card, *it is worth upgrading to Windows Vista*. With the current drivers from nVidia for Vista, you will get same performance with your graphics card in all current games whether u run on Windows XP or Vista.

However, if u stick to Windows XP then that means no DirectX 10 gaming for you. Eventually you have to switch to Vista anyway to enjoy the full power & capability of GeForce 8800 series.

*DirectX 10.1 is coming with Vista SP1 but it is only a software upgrade & nothing serious of a hardware upgrade.* It will take game developer 2 more years to come with "Direct X 10.1 only" games so all your current games, & upcoming DirectX 10 games will continue to run at full potential with your GeForce 8800.

I say, upgrade to Windows Vista Home premium. R U using a pirated or genuine Windows XP? If it is genuine, you can upgrade at a very low price. The cost of Vista Home premium in delhi right now is Rs 7,000. Upgrade prices from Windows XP  Pro is approx 3k (changes from shop to shop due to difference in stock)



> I think I'd read somewhere on this forum itself that DirectX 10.1 will be incompatible or something with DirectX 10 cards.



Nope, you are wrong about a Windows technology like always.


----------



## entrana (Sep 6, 2007)

hes a mac genius what do u expect, and ur a anti mac guy


----------



## aryayush (Sep 6, 2007)

Don't bother about him. Just make sure that you are clear before you make your purchase. He is in the habit of trolling and spouting gibberish. Doesn't really affect anyone.


----------



## entrana (Sep 6, 2007)

who gx or me?


----------



## anandk (Sep 6, 2007)

Check Gaming on Vista : Pro’s & Con’s


----------



## praka123 (Sep 6, 2007)

gameaddict=directx* user=windows gaming shell----->Vista upgrade=necessary for others,there is Linux,Mac & other OS to spare.or i'd say much better.

Directx is M$ technology so naturally a gamer shud have to buy a vista unless dx10 is backported to XP.always must be dependent on Microsoft for ur gaming needs.
hopes opengl be the de facto standard(runs on all OS to generally say).


----------



## aryayush (Sep 6, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> who gx or me?


Not you.


----------



## entrana (Sep 6, 2007)

ya i notice that
anyways could anyone just answer directly , is it or is it not worth it


----------



## iMav (Sep 6, 2007)

^^ i think if u go thru the thread ur question has been answered


----------



## entrana (Sep 6, 2007)

i know but everyone is confusing me ssome people say go and people say dont go
well which one is it
is there any way to add a poll to this now?


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 6, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> i know but everyone is confusing me ssome people say go and people say dont go
> well which one is it
> is there any way to add a poll to this now?



Since you are buying a GeForce 8800GT that means obviously ur not a casual gamer. Then why do u want to waste that gfx card on XP where u can't use DX 10. Like I said, switch to Vista. U won't experience any performance loss compared to XP but you will only gain more performance with regularly developing drivers for Vista



> always must be dependent on Microsoft for ur gaming needs.
> hopes opengl be the de facto standard(runs on all OS to generally say).



OpenGL already works fine on Vista. Its just that game developers prefer DirectX cos that doesn't need any developer side optimisation.


----------



## entrana (Sep 6, 2007)

dude gx saurav i think ur the only guy who supports vista
i need more comments cuz if i change to vista its gonna be permanent so i have to be firm on deciding

guys cud anyone just tell me how to add polls to my threads


----------



## aryayush (Sep 6, 2007)

Click on "Thread Tools" at the top of the page and then on "Add a Poll".


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 6, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> dude gx saurav i think ur the only guy who supports vista
> i need more comments cuz if i change to vista its gonna be permanent so i have to be firm on deciding


Well...if u r so confused, don't upgrade. Eventually you will need to so till then stick to XP.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 6, 2007)

Dude if you want to play DX10 games at their full glory with your costly 8800GT then you will have to go for vista.But then both vista and DX10 is still in their nascent stages(read buggy) so it will take some time to fine tune them.

SO if you buy 8800GT then spend some more and buy Vista too.I suggest you wait till Xmas when there is supposed to be a price cut so you wil be able to afford a better card at the same price.

ELSE stick to your relatively more reliable XP and buy a DX9c card and help your parents save some cash.

It's your choice dude cos it's your money.


----------



## nishant_nms (Sep 6, 2007)

Definetly u should upgrade to Vista as it is a must to use 8800 card to its full potential. And sooner the performance on Vista will increase as the developers are releasing new drivers regularly. U shouldn't go with XP as it can't use 8800 capabilities. It will be like using dual core CPUs with Windows 98


----------



## iMav (Sep 6, 2007)

well if ur talking abt upgrading to vista im for it .... but dont expect a huge gaming difference as compared to xp at times u might find rather slow if ur machine aint powerful


----------



## shantanu (Sep 6, 2007)

i guess someone wanted a poll.. well Vista is a better choice if you prefer 8800GTX..(DX10) its defenitely worth the switch.. but if you go for a DX 9 (7 series)card then XP is a better choice..


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 7, 2007)

i'd say stick wid XP now and also postpone ur 8800 purchase. wait for vista sp1 and dx 10.1 and only then take a wise decision on what gfx card to purchase. upgrade to vista after sp1, seriously. 

how many dx10 only games are in the market now and how many will you play? first answer that Q.


----------



## entrana (Sep 7, 2007)

ok so ill just post the stuff im getting and u guys reccomend k?
xfx 650i ultra
2 gig ram 800mhz
xfx geforce 8800gts 320mb
smps cooler master 600watts/corsair sli 620watts(doesent really mattter)
core 2 duo(not sure)@2.66ghz(may have to retain my p4 ht)
and i think thats it, my monitor would be a 1360x768/1280x1024 26inch and 17 inch respectively 
now, tell me if i shud switch, i may even get 4 gig ram if im shiftin to vista

thanks for the poll addition shantanu


----------



## iMav (Sep 7, 2007)

if ur putting all this power under the hood ... go for vista ...


----------



## praka123 (Sep 7, 2007)

a little offtopic:is paying the extra premium for getting XFX brand worth?there are other packagers too for nvidia na?


----------



## iMav (Sep 7, 2007)

its the top of the line .. in other words 1 of the best available gfx card in the market right now .... so who wants buy a maruti when they can buy a porsche


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 7, 2007)

^^^ evidently Prakash does 



> xfx 650i ultra
> 2 gig ram 800mhz
> xfx geforce 8800gts 320mb
> smps cooler master 600watts/corsair sli 620watts(doesent really mattter)
> ...



2 GB RAM is more then enough. I don't find a difference in my Vista installation over 1.5 GB RAM. 1 GB will do but I don't game so can't say...4 GB is not required, & if u go for 4 GB then u will have to buy Vista 64bit in which most of the games don't work & also u will need to buy a C2D only for that.

With this much power, don't waste it on XP, Obviously U won't game 24/7. Switch to Vista

By the way, IRD is right...why don't u stick to your current computer right now & buy a new graphics card when Vista SP1 & DX 10.1 comes out, the only reason I m telling this is cos nvidia's 9xxx series is stated to be 40% more power & heat efficient then current GeForce 8800GTX. Means u will get more performance but less heat & electricity consumption.


----------



## entrana (Sep 7, 2007)

im a impatient brat and as it is ive been waiting for better cards since 2005, so i think its now or never and i wudnt really care about electricity and heat beacuase i have 3 fans which is good enough for heat plus a additional pci cooler
so i think ill shift to vista, ill just buy a new hard drive and install vista on that
 i can still use my xp hard disk as disk d right? can i do dual boot


----------



## iMav (Sep 7, 2007)

yup ... u can dual boot


----------



## hailgautam (Sep 7, 2007)

Vista is bad for everything.....


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 7, 2007)

hailgautam said:
			
		

> Vista is bad for everything.....



Not gaming and GUI atleast.And with such powerful machine definitely go for Vista as sooner or later you will have to make the switch.

Better wait for 2-3 months for 98xx series and Dx10.1 with vista sp1.


----------



## nish_higher (Sep 7, 2007)

in my case vista has proved to b a great OS for audio apps and some gaming.i'll never go back to XP.also i never bought xp  .vista has every feature u need in an OS.the only thing is the application support but there's no app not running in vista except a few based on dotnet-like acid pro 6.


----------



## entrana (Sep 7, 2007)

if i get windows vista ultimat would ms office be included in it
and guys i think im NOT getting core 2 duo ill just have my pentium 4


----------



## iMav (Sep 7, 2007)

no office is not bundled with vista


----------



## assasin (Sep 7, 2007)

dont worry bout DX10.1.just get ur 8800GTS and Vista.gaming performance has improved in Vista with the release of Forceware 163.44.xpect it to become better with the release of SP1.i havent installed XP once since i started using Vista in Nov 2006 when RTM was released.dont think too muh just make the switch.u wont regret it.


----------



## entrana (Sep 7, 2007)

so how will i get ms word and stuff ?


----------



## shantanu (Sep 7, 2007)

try to buy the office suite.. its available online or you can buy from any store.. in your city..


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 7, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> so how will i get ms word and stuff ?



Microsoft office has many components & apps which u may or may not need. What do u need in MS office anyway?

If all you need is Word 2k7, Excel 2K7 & PowerPoint 2k7 then you can Office 2007 Student & teachers edition for Rs 4,000 in delhi which comes with the above mentioned components.


----------



## Pathik (Sep 7, 2007)

^^ wat?? Office 2007!! or OpenOffice.org


----------



## iMav (Sep 7, 2007)

office 2k7 from ms also has different versions ... business, student etc ...


----------



## entrana (Sep 7, 2007)

so office 2k3 xp will work with vista? or there is other office for vista


----------



## shantanu (Sep 7, 2007)

@the_devil_himself : dont cheat in the poll man.. you posted with your another id (temporary) which you used to PM me.. (well last warning for using multiple id) the next time it will be misery,,


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 7, 2007)

@entrana Before buying MS office@ hefty prices do check out it's free cousin OpenOffice,if it's good enough for you then you will save few thousand rupees.

And core 2 duo is so much better than P4 and P4 will surely bottleneck your 8800GT.


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 7, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> so office 2k3 xp will work with vista? or there is other office for vista



Even office XP will work in Vista. You can use both Office 2003 or Office 2007 in Vista.



> @entrana Before buying MS office@ hefty prices do check out it's free cousin OpenOffice,if it's good enough for you then you will save few thousand rupees.



Yup, this is adviced. OpenOffice is good enough for a single user enviroment. Make sure u distribute files in PDF format then.



> And core 2 duo is so much better than P4 and P4 will surely bottleneck your 8800GT.



+10


----------



## entrana (Sep 7, 2007)

i said im not sure man my dad keeps on telling me i can buy whatever i want buy im not sure if id be able to get core2duo, i want to though


----------



## assasin (Sep 7, 2007)

use the money u were spending to buy office to buy a C2D.i'll see gr8 performance improvements over ur P4.


----------



## iMav (Sep 7, 2007)

ya use the office cash for c2d ... office 2003 is good enough u can upgrade anytime


----------



## alienspiesu (Sep 7, 2007)

yeah aftr readin a few advice's i wud also suggest witin for the 1st patch of vista n then XP roks man.. n wat do u switch n do.. u dnt even hav more than 10 games for directx 10 in the market today.. wen they make games wich wud exploit the real potential of directX 10 then its worth..


----------



## entrana (Sep 7, 2007)

dude comon u expect me to spend 10k for windows vista ultimate and like 7k for office, o please i can spend that money on better things, and just get the pirate vista and office


----------



## iMav (Sep 7, 2007)

go give ur exams we shall talk about it on the 20th


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 7, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> dude comon u expect me to spend 10k for windows vista ultimate and like 7k for office, o please i can spend that money on better things, and just get the pirate vista and office



Windows Vista home premium = Rs 6,700

Office 2007 Students edition = Rs 4,000

You get everything u need. Like I said, u can also try OpenOffice to see if that works for u & leave Office 2007 compleately.

You can also buy OEM edition of Vista & Office which you can install only on one computer for even low price.


----------



## shantanu (Sep 8, 2007)

@entrana: if you want to go pirated no help form here ! so be aware 

@some members freely discussing piracy... this is a warning to you all.. specially to those.. whom i have warned more then two time,, next time harder action will be taken,,, ihope you guys understand.. 

thread cleaned.. and please stay on topic..


----------



## entrana (Sep 8, 2007)

^^ dude i havent decided yet did i right now im happy on my clean windows xp, i mean original


----------



## entrana (Sep 9, 2007)

i guess xp is the clear winner here


----------



## speedyguy (Sep 9, 2007)

m personally facing tons of problems wit vista n graphics....(nvidia)

1gb ram also i dun feel is good enuf n wit norton07 installed....my speed is murdered....game runs smooth but lotsa compatibility issue....plus switching task while gaming is also a mess....thrs still time wen games will b fully compatible wit vista but not as good in xp.....so wait for upgrade

Enjoy~!


----------



## entrana (Sep 9, 2007)

xp it is

im sticking to my windows xp, its more stable if i need to ill upgrade later


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 9, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> I m sticking to my windows xp, its more stable if i need to ill upgrade later



Good decision.


----------



## shantanu (Sep 9, 2007)

user has taken the decision.. poll and thread closed


----------

